# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Busco semillas y acopiador de hongos comestibles

## Olga Desi

Compro  semillas de hongos y capacitación de cultivo. Agradeceré escribirme a ogs_95@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Hongos comestibles de comunidades lambayecanas llegarán a mercados de Francia Busco promotor de semillas de maiz en Chimbote Artículo: Pequeños productores de Incahuasi exportaron 12 toneladas de hongos comestibles a España Artículo: Zonas altas de Lambayeque producirán 25 toneladas de hongos comestibles al mes Busco semillas de algodon Aspero y/o Upland

----------

